# Series2 - Slicer question



## sooner (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a Series2 TCD24004A model. I decided to hack it a long time ago after the unit failed me 7 months after I bought it. The last software update it received before I disallowed them was version 4.01.b. So, yes, I'm way behind. 

I'd like to get caught back up to the current version. So, I take it the Slicer software is the way to go? Can someone confirm? If I'm starting from 4.01.b, do I have any special concerns? Or should Slicer simply take care of everything for me?

I welcome the advice. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

Slicer is certainly the easiest way to go, although it will cost you $20. I've used to upgrade from 4.01b on a Dtivo, but it should work fine on your standalone as you have the software slices loaded on your tivo. You can check by running the command

```
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
```
You can also do a manual slice upgrade, which is free, but a little more tedius, and will require some reading and learning.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Here are a couple of links in case you want to try the manual method

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42325
http://www.dvrpedia.com/Perform_a_Manual_Software_Upgrade

And here are some free scripts to try

http://www.************.com/forum/showpost.php?p=288733&postcount=48
and the latest by Da Goon http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370876


----------



## sooner (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks to those who responded. I'm slammed this week. I will try this after Thanksgiving.

Thanks again.

Chris


----------

